# a dandy ambi



## compur (Dec 24, 2008)

I found some other goodies for my Agfa Ambi-Silette.  

I now have 50mm, 35mm and 90mm lenses and both close-up attachments.
So, I just need the 130mm lens to achieve Ambi-Nirvana. 

More info on the camera here:
Agfa Ambi Silette


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice! The 130mm Telinear is hard to find but one pops up occasionally on eBay. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## compur (Dec 27, 2008)

^ Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 7, 2009)

Your Nirvana is just a step closer:

CLICK


----------

